# Step down voltage for lights



## suvtillerdriver (May 26, 2014)

I have (2) 4.5v LED lights strings I would like to wire into my battery system. Currently they each have a (3) AA battery pack for power. Has anyone used a stepdown power supply to a switch? Appreciate any options or links.
Thanks.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

if you had one more and wired them in series you would be good to go off of the battery at 3X4.5=13.5 (keeping it simple)

otherwise, maybe something like this.
http://www.powerstream.com/dc6.htm


----------

